# any one have a (AMAZON THEME) tank ?? post pics



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

im looking to get as close as possiable to what the amazon would look like in my bed belly tank does any one have photos of there tank or of the bottom of the amazon??? if so please post pics of your setups looking for ideas thanks!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Basically, from what I've seen on nature shows, you'd want a mix of pebbles/medium sized rocks for the bottom, a few chunks of wood, and alot of long grass-like plants (?think they're called Vals?).


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Don't forget the Amazon Sword Plants- probably my favorite one...


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I am just missing the wood....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

go look lin the tank pics post and at "bluebird"'S tank ITS HUGE AND AWSOME!!!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

This is one of my favorites


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> I am just missing the wood....


The amazon without wood is like a sandwich without bread


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow, I love that. Thats so nice! I have some serious aquascaping to do on my manny tank


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

My current setup now. dont know if its "amazon" but its junglish enough for me


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> > I am just missing the wood....
> 
> 
> The amazon without wood is like a sandwich without bread


and peat, to give the water the effect too....


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Tango374 said:


> This is one of my favorites


that is a nice setup


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

tanks look great guys!!! keep on posting thankx for the help and ideas!!


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

These two are pretty nice. Looks Amazonian like to me, somewhat.


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 5, 2008)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> These two are pretty nice. Looks Amazonian like to me, somewhat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That second pic is absolutely awesome, damn I'd love to have my tank look like that!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

^ 
Both tanks are awsome. I think the skulls in the first one takes cool point away from it though....Get rid of those and it would be a ton better. 
Second pic is probably the nicest piranha tank I've ever seen on the net.

Nice tank if you're going big....


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Tango374 said:


> ^
> Both tanks are awsome. I think the skulls in the first one takes cool point away from it though....Get rid of those and it would be a ton better.
> Second pic is probably the nicest piranha tank I've ever seen on the net.
> 
> ...


----------



## macro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> ^
> Both tanks are awsome. I think the skulls in the first one takes cool point away from it though....Get rid of those and it would be a ton better.
> Second pic is probably the nicest piranha tank I've ever seen on the net.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Marvelous!!


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 5, 2008)

Holy crap, imagine doing water changes on that, forgeta bout' it!


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

this one is pretty cool


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Holy crap! I love the lighting on that monster tank! Oh, the tank is nice too. lol


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 5, 2008)

this thread is seriously making my tank feel inadequate







.

Here's some pics of my new tank, tried to give it an "Amazonian" feel with some of the decor, but nowhere near as cool as those others. It looks much better in-person, and it's still a work-in-progress:


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

tanks look great!!!!


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

any more amazon tank pics???? cmon guys ! lets keep this thing going


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

My previous setup was basically a shallow bed with minimal plants and some driftwood. I also did this cause I wanted maximum current to simulate the amzon river! The P's really loved it.. plus they had extra space to exercise in!

Also instead of having floating plants to dim the lighting, I used moon lights!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Tango374 said:


> ^
> Both tanks are awsome. I think the skulls in the first one takes cool point away from it though....Get rid of those and it would be a ton better.
> Second pic is probably the nicest piranha tank I've ever seen on the net.
> 
> ...


thats takashi Amanos tank.
INCREDIBLE PLANTED TANKS!


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Just posted in the picture forum.









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=172952


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

If you really want to keep an authentic looking amazonian tank forget plants altogether!

Use roots and leaf litter (indian almond and beech leaves are good)
Blackwater tonic is a must too!


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

These tanks look awesome! I can't wait to get a 55 gallon and try this myself. Thanks for all the pics.


----------

